# [Kaufberatung] Farblaser-Multifunktionsgerät



## BK_90 (17. April 2011)

*[Kaufberatung] Farblaser-Multifunktionsgerät*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben zur Zeit in unserem Büro einen Samsung CLX-3175FN, der allerdings im Unterhalt sehr teuer ist, da die Toner schneller leer sind als man schauen kann und es auch nur Original-Toner von Samsung gibt.

Nun überlegen wir auf ein anderes Model, mit günstigerem Unterhalt umzusteigen.

Was könnt ihr an Farblaser-MFP empfehlen, die möglichst günstig im Unterhalt sind?

Anforderungen:


Fax integriert
günstiger Unterhalt
Netzwerkanschluss
Preis bis 500€
möglichst leise und sparsam
Vielen Dank!

Gruß BK_90


----------

